# Bad News about ICS...



## Heinz Ketchup

read here:









https://www.facebook.com/Lifesgoodpage/posts/422991297728856?comment_id=5481663&offset=0&total_comments=14


----------



## phitch

T-Mo is so updated about the G2x they don't even know what kind of phone it is...

Q: Also, is the G2x getting ICS or not? You keep releasing dates for other phones but nothing for your first real flagship phone? You either know it will get an update or you know it will not be updated at all. Could you at least tell us which so we can prepare to either upgrade phones or jump off your service for poor customer service?

A: T-Mobile USA Hello Jeff, I do not have any information on OS updates for the Galaxy S II. Stay tuned to our media channels for any available information. ^DA

Yeah... they are really on the ball!


----------

